# Reaction to Audio Sessions?



## Rick (never give up) (Oct 7, 2005)

Hi again,This is not a question but rather a comment. The last 3 days I've been experiencing some strange symptoms that are not IBS related, but are exactly the same as when I got pneumonia (just before my IBS started). Namely, it's a slight chest pressure and feeling kind of cold, almost like a flu.Could this be some organic adjustment to the mind stumuli?The interesting thing is that my IBS is, indeed, better, and I'm talking mostly about the pain







.I'm still very constipated though.Today it's day number 21.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Most likely there is no connection, tho I could see where you may make the connection if you had this when you first got IBS. Some folks do get a bit cool when they have a hypno session as they relax, this is normal, just put on a blanket of this continues. If you get these feelings when listening, then maybe there is a connection; if you have the symptoms on going for the three days all day long, then you probably have something else going on, and maybe you are ill - not related to the hypno at all.You are early in the program - glad to hear the IBS is better - the program takes time, and pain will be addressed as you progress on your journey. Take care.


----------

